# female in heat



## DLD (Nov 25, 2010)

I'm hopeing someone can answer this question. This is alittle embarressing but here it goes. My female gsd is in heat. My male gets him self off or I guess you would say masterbates. I want to know if after the male is done if I could let the male with the female for alittle bit without fearing them two mating, MY Idea is two let them together just to play and get some energy out of them both. They have been kenneled and let out for excercise throughout the day but separate. Both of them when let out stand at the door so they are not really getting any excercise. Just wondered if I wait til after the male does his thing how long before he is able to perform.


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

If you don't want them to have puppies...keep them seperated in my opinion.


----------



## DLD (Nov 25, 2010)

Lesley1905 said:


> If you don't want them to have puppies...keep them seperated in my opinion.


 nope i dont want them to have puppies. But going crazy with the screaming and very little sleep. Just wondering if there is any way to make it less stressful for all of us. She is in her last week thank god.


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

Do you have a diaper on her? Something to block him from sealing the deal?


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Keep the separated! A diaper is no insurance. Her full cycle will last approximately 3 weeks with peak progestrone (signals males it's time to breed) typically days 10-15 BUT can be earlier or later depending on the dog. I would not let them together until she is completely out.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Unless you plan on breeding them I would not let them anywhere near each other until after her heat is over. Why take a chance?


----------



## DLD (Nov 25, 2010)

yeah, its almost over, been keeping separted for 2 1/2 weeks. there both pretty determined i think a diaper would last about a couple of minutes. Thanks for your inputs.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Out of curiosity why do you have an intact male and intact female if you aren't planning to breed?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

NO. They must stay apart for at least 3 weeks if not a week longer just to be safe.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

This is why most people will send either their male or the female away when she's in heat; there is too much craziness and it's very hard on the male.

Like the others have said: they should have absolutely no contact until she is at least a week out of heat.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Without doing progesterone testing on your female, you really dont know when she is out of heat. My female just bred on day 26 of her cycle, and bled for two more weeks after that. So you really dont know exactly when she is done. To be on the safe side, wait two more weeks (at least) until there is no bleeding and no swelling. The dogs themselves will probably let you know when she is done with her cycle by their actions.
DO NOT put them together. Take each one out for a long walk.


----------



## DLD (Nov 25, 2010)

Emoore said:


> Out of curiosity why do you have an intact male and intact female if you aren't planning to breed?


 because, the female has had a litter August 31st, and I would like to have maybe 1 more litter with her somewhere in the future. As far as the male he has really nice lines Czech, slovak and ddr, and Im just not ready to have him neutered yet. I kept a puppy out of their litter in August a female and I have a imported stud picked out for her when shes a couple years old. (if everything works out to do that)


----------



## DLD (Nov 25, 2010)

dawnandjr said:


> Without doing progesterone testing on your female, you really dont know when she is out of heat. My female just bred on day 26 of her cycle, and bled for two more weeks after that. So you really dont know exactly when she is done. To be on the safe side, wait two more weeks (at least) until there is no bleeding and no swelling. The dogs themselves will probably let you know when she is done with her cycle by their actions.
> DO NOT put them together. Take each one out for a long walk.


seems like my female ovulates late like 14 day on so no I wont let them together til I'm sure.. I cant at this time take them out for walks the snow is to deep, but I have a fenced in yard been letting them out to potty and play a bit.


----------

